# Long handled Mattock / Cutter for Root Docking Honeysuckle



## elric (Apr 30, 2021)

Waiting for USPS to deliver my Mattock / Cutter from Easy Digging. 4 pound head, 46" handle.
There are a few sites with younger honeysuckle that are flat and relatively open which should be the katz fuzzy buttocks for dockin' round the clock.
Young folks can spend all day doubled over and can stand up straight afterwards... Me? A few hours cleaning up Phlox stems and I'm not very limber...

Chaces are, you could buy a mattock / cutter head and then get a wood handle from a US company. The Seymour Midwest mattock / cutter handle was described as "whippy" made from some mystery wood. There is an "American Forge" model, but I am pretty sure it isn't made in a country that I would want to visit...

https://tennesseehickory.com/ 





__





Striking tool hickory wood replacement handles; axe handle, hammer handle







tennesseehickory.com


----------



## elric (May 19, 2021)

Well, I went out to a flat, open woods Taylor made [site by Taylor Creek] for root docking... I always do a police call, turned up something I've never seen on DNR property...


My plans for root docking were jettisoned and I picked up some glass, some almost too small for your fingertips.... Three hours later, I straightened up, staggered back to my car, and went home...


----------

